# Hauppage WinTV Nova-T: tuning fails [SOLVED - PEBKAC]

## Two9A

Edit: My copy of the Winter Hill frequency list was pre-DSO. Card works fine. I'll keep the below post in place for posterity though.[/b]

I've just bought a Hauppage Nova-T DVB-T PCI TV card (cx23882, cx22702 frontend), which the LinuxTV wiki states should work fine out of the box, but I'm having some trouble: the card doesn't seem to tune properly, so it can't find any channels.

When I try to scan for channels with dvbscan, I get "tuning failed":

```
# dvbscan /usr/share/dvb/dvb-t/uk-WinterHill

using '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0' and '/dev/dvb/adapter0/demux0'

initial transponder 786167000 0 3 9 1 0 0 0

>>> tune to: 786167000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_3_4:FEC_AUTO:QAM_16:TRANSMISSION_MODE_2K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_32:HIERARCHY_NONE

WARNING: >>> tuning failed!!!

>>> tune to: 786167000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_3_4:FEC_AUTO:QAM_16:TRANSMISSION_MODE_2K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_32:HIERARCHY_NONE (tuning failed)

WARNING: >>> tuning failed!!!

ERROR: initial tuning failed

dumping lists (0 services)

Done.
```

When I try to find out information about the frontend with dvbsnoop, I get an ioctl error:

```
# dvbsnoop -s feinfo

dvbsnoop V1.4.50 -- http://dvbsnoop.sourceforge.net/

---------------------------------------------------------

FrontEnd Info...

---------------------------------------------------------

Device: /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0

Basic capabilities:

    Name: "Conexant CX22702 DVB-T"

    Frontend-type:       OFDM (DVB-T)

    Frequency (min):     177000.000 kHz

    Frequency (max):     858000.000 kHz

    Frequency stepsiz:   166.666 kHz

    Frequency tolerance: 0.000 kHz

    Symbol rate (min):     0.000000 MSym/s

    Symbol rate (max):     0.000000 MSym/s

    Symbol rate tolerance: 0 ppm

    Notifier delay: 0 ms

    Frontend capabilities:

        auto inversion

        FEC 1/2

        FEC 2/3

        FEC 3/4

        FEC 5/6

        FEC 7/8

        FEC AUTO

        QPSK

        QAM 16

        QAM 64

        QAM AUTO

        auto transmission mode

        auto guard interval

        auto hierarchy

Current parameters:

Error(11): frontend ioctl: Resource temporarily unavailable
```

The drivers seem to have loaded fine:

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            29234  0

snd_mixer_oss          11510  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            20139  0

snd_seq_midi_event      4608  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                36423  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          4537  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

lp                      6253  0

dvb_pll                 8016  1

cx22702                 4131  1

cx88_dvb               19856  0

cx88_vp3054_i2c         1513  1 cx88_dvb

videobuf_dvb            4218  1 cx88_dvb

dvb_core               72130  2 cx88_dvb,videobuf_dvb

rc_hauppauge_new        1040  0

ir_lirc_codec           2918  0

snd_hda_codec_realtek   198412  1

lirc_dev                7309  1 ir_lirc_codec

ir_sony_decoder         1677  0

ir_jvc_decoder          1874  0

cx8800                 22258  0

ir_rc6_decoder          2050  0

cx8802                 10510  1 cx88_dvb

cx88xx                 65276  3 cx88_dvb,cx8800,cx8802

snd_hda_intel          17723  0

snd_hda_codec          56681  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

i2c_algo_bit            3811  2 cx88_vp3054_i2c,cx88xx

ir_rc5_decoder          1666  0

ir_nec_decoder          1990  0

snd_pcm                55453  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

ir_common               4121  1 cx88xx

v4l2_common             6338  2 cx8800,cx88xx

ppdev                   4728  0

ir_core                12821  10 rc_hauppauge_new,ir_lirc_codec,ir_sony_decoder,ir_jvc_decoder,ir_rc6_decoder,cx88xx,ir_rc5_decoder,ir_nec_decoder,ir_common

parport_pc             22659  1

ehci_hcd               28566  0

uhci_hcd               16063  0

snd_timer              13966  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

videodev               52690  3 cx8800,cx88xx,v4l2_common

tveeprom                9939  1 cx88xx

v4l1_compat            10800  1 videodev

btcx_risc               3042  3 cx8800,cx8802,cx88xx

i2c_i801                6051  0

videobuf_dma_sg         7139  4 cx88_dvb,cx8800,cx8802,cx88xx

usbcore               104169  3 uhci_hcd,ehci_hcd

videobuf_core          13331  5 videobuf_dvb,cx8800,cx8802,cx88xx,videobuf_dma_sg

snd                    39724  10 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

i2c_core               16258  11 dvb_pll,cx22702,cx88_dvb,cx88_vp3054_i2c,cx8800,cx88xx,i2c_algo_bit,v4l2_common,videodev,tveeprom,i2c_i801

parport                26151  3 lp,ppdev,parport_pc

soundcore               4672  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          5769  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
```

And dmesg doesn't show any errors:

```
Linux video capture interface: v2.00

ppdev: user-space parallel port driver

IR NEC protocol handler initialized

IR RC5(x) protocol handler initialized

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

cx88/2: cx2388x MPEG-TS Driver Manager version 0.0.8 loaded

cx88[0]: subsystem: 0070:9002, board: Hauppauge Nova-T DVB-T [card=18,autodetected], frontend(s): 1

cx88[0]: TV tuner type 4, Radio tuner type -1

IR RC6 protocol handler initialized

cx88/0: cx2388x v4l2 driver version 0.0.8 loaded

IR JVC protocol handler initialized

IR Sony protocol handler initialized

lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, major 254

hda_codec: ALC662 rev1: BIOS auto-probing.

IR LIRC bridge handler initialized

tveeprom 1-0050: Hauppauge model 90002, rev C176, serial# 424377

tveeprom 1-0050: MAC address is 00:0d:fe:06:79:b9

tveeprom 1-0050: tuner model is Thompson DTT7592 (idx 76, type 4)

tveeprom 1-0050: TV standards ATSC/DVB Digital (eeprom 0x80)

tveeprom 1-0050: audio processor is None (idx 0)

tveeprom 1-0050: decoder processor is CX882 (idx 25)

tveeprom 1-0050: has no radio, has IR receiver, has no IR transmitter

cx88[0]: hauppauge eeprom: model=90002

Registered IR keymap rc-hauppauge-new

input: cx88 IR (Hauppauge Nova-T DVB-T as /class/input/input3

rc0: cx88 IR (Hauppauge Nova-T DVB-T as /class/rc/rc0

cx88[0]/2: cx2388x 8802 Driver Manager

cx88-mpeg driver manager 0000:04:08.2: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

cx88[0]/2: found at 0000:04:08.2, rev: 5, irq: 20, latency: 32, mmio: 0x49000000

cx8800 0000:04:08.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

cx88[0]/0: found at 0000:04:08.0, rev: 5, irq: 20, latency: 32, mmio: 0x4a000000

cx88[0]/0: registered device video0 [v4l2]

cx88[0]/0: registered device vbi0

cx88/2: cx2388x dvb driver version 0.0.8 loaded

cx88/2: registering cx8802 driver, type: dvb access: shared

cx88[0]/2: subsystem: 0070:9002, board: Hauppauge Nova-T DVB-T [card=18]

cx88[0]/2: cx2388x based DVB/ATSC card

cx8802_alloc_frontends() allocating 1 frontend(s)

DVB: registering new adapter (cx88[0])

DVB: registering adapter 0 frontend 0 (Conexant CX22702 DVB-T)...
```

So, does anyone have any ideas? I've already tried the LinuxTV guys, and they've no idea, but I'm hoping someone here has had the same problem before, and can help out.

----------

## andrewwalker27

If this thread is solved can anyone explain how as I have the same problem.

Thanks

----------

## Thistled

Hey Andrew,

Is your freq list post DSO? i.e. is it up to date now most of the UK is digital?

I have the correct frequencies, but I'm having a big prob with a "demux0 - too many open filters" error.

DVB-T works well with xine and gnome-mplayer but gnome-dvb-daemon is borked, and as a result totem won't let me watch telly.

----------

## andrewwalker27

I think a kernel update fixed the problem, it's working now but I don't know why it didn't before! Still have analog switched on where I am, just had a few problems picking up Crystal Palace and my local transmitter. I think my aerial is a bit too big!

----------

## arnonm

Has anyone solved this issue?

Issue suddenly appeared on a Fedora 14 box -  2.6.35.14-103.fc14.i686 # 

Before all was working properly?

Any insight?

----------

## andrewwalker27

I'm fairly sure it was a kernel issue, I think it all got fixed around about kernel v3 time. Hate to say it but probably best to update Fedora to a version with a more up to date kernel.

----------

## samo

Hi,

I have the error now with kernel linux-3.2.12-gentoo.

Does someone know how to solve the problem?

Regards

----------

## d-fens

i have the same problem with gentoo source 3.10.25 and a dvbsky card, driver everything loaded fine - any hint what fixed this for you guys?

----------

